# I got another one!



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Picked up this one today. Free. The engine is blown. 











Go you look behind the throttle assembly you can see the big hole. I have done this same thing with an old craftsman. Ran it without oil. Good part is that I do have a spare engine for it. And the carb in this one should fit the one that is giving me issues on my craftsman. 








Here is the rest of the pics. And yes. That is a 2x4 for a bumper. When it was getting unloaded from the truck when he bought it it got dropped. I'm gonna try to replace it with the one from the machine that I just restored. Also taking the motor from that.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks pretty cool! It'll be a good one to fix up! Is that the 12hp ohv Briggs engine?


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Looks pretty cool! It'll be a good one to fix up! Is that the 12hp ohv Briggs engine?


It's the newest one I've owned in a long time. From 2000. It has a 12.5hp power built by b&s


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Went to the scrap yard today and saved 2 engines. 16.5hp. Looks like all it needs is a new starter. And a 17hp twin II that looks intact. Also got the engine freed up and took the hood off of the mtd. Also jacked it up. Will be messing around with it tomorrow.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

She's running. Got the new engine on. Repaired the front bumper. Cleaned up the deck. Charged the battery and threw the for sale sign on it and parked it out front.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

450$ and SOLD!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Pretty much all profit there - my wife wishes id do that with some of my tractors..... not a chance.


----------

